# Gateway 510s - upgraded Tower PC



## lion149

Gateway 510s - upgraded

   This PC is freshly formatted with Windows XP SP3, and is upgraded to the max. Installed are a larger & faster hard drive, more powerful power supply, video card, and more RAM (memory). Great performance at a low cost, you will not be disappointed. 

Price: $130

CPU: Pentium 4 2.60ghz w/ Hyperthreading
RAM: 2 GB DDR  RAM
Hard drive: 160 GB 7200rpm SATA
Graphics: BFG 6200 256mb
Power Supply: Antec TruePower 550 watt
Misc.:  DVD/RW Drive, extra fan, 3.5in floppy, modem

Software:
• OS: Windows XP Pro sp3 (authentic new installation)
• Antivirus: Microsoft Security Essentials
• Windows Live Essentials 
          oMessenger, photo gallery, mail, & blog writer
• Roxio DVD Burning Software

About Me:
   I have been working and building computers for 10 years and this pc was traded in towards the purchase of a new pc. After inspection it has been upgraded and tested with PRIME95 for hours on end.


----------



## wolfeking

Is that P4 478 or 775 pin? (sure you can get this through CPUz)

Whats the interface of the Video card?


----------



## lion149

Pga478 & agp


----------



## wolfeking

Is there a limit to how big of a secondary Harddrive I can put in? Im looking to make a server out of it since it is 478 pin. 
Also, how many free sata ports are there? I may want to upgrade to HD4670 and put a Bluray drive into it for movies.


----------



## lion149

Wolfking,
  I am not aware of any size limitation on the hard drive, to the best of my knowledge this would be sofware based not hardware. (Unless the HDD controller limits this as well?)
   It is installed in the empty 3.5in tray above the floppy drive, you would need to remove the 3.5in floppy drive to install an additional hard drive. 
   The motherboard has 2 sata ports, one is currently open.

Yea, you can upgrade the card, the power supply is strong and has the pci-e plug etc. As for a the Blu-ray drive, you will need to figure out your setup since I'd imagine a blu-ray drive would be sata based but you only have 2 ports total, so 2 hard drives + 1 Blu-ray might not work for you.


----------



## lion149

bump

Sale Pending...


----------

